

Show HN: Geoground, get a map image based on user's IP - jarquesp
http://jarqu.es/Geoground/

======
jarquesp
I recently started working on a small app that I wanted to look slightly
personalized per user by showing a faded image of their city as a background.

I couldn't find a service that did this for me, so I made a stupidly simple
one. Simply use <http://g.jarqu.es/IP> and it'll return an image of the city
based on the IP address.

------
calamarain
It shows me a blue field. Since it's not possible to zoom out, I cannot see
which lake or sea it is.

~~~
jarquesp
Blue image means either IP didn't translate to city, or city didn't translate
to a static mappable image.

